# Schecter Gryphon 7 review



## Volsung (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, I think Ive been playing on my Schecter Gryphon 7 long enough to write a review about it. I dont know if anyone is interested or not, but if ya are, then here ya go. 

As far as the Gryphon series of Schecter guitars, they seem to be limited and exclusive to Guitar Center/Musicians Friend. Mine comes from Guitar Center. This is my first guitar review, so lets see what damage I can do (...by ripping off how other reviews are writen). Rated out of 5. 

Features:    and a 1/2

Body: Mahogany w/ Flame Maple Top
Neck: Maple
Fretboard: Rosewood
Frets: 24 jumbo
Inlays: Abalone
Scale: 26.5
Bridge: string through T-O-M
Controls: 1 volume/ 1 tone (coil-tap)/ 3-way toggle
Pickups: Duncan Design
Tuners: Schecter Sealed
Finish: See-Through Black

Made in South Korea.
Cost $329.99  

I put some Dunlop Strap-Locks on the thing and replace the tuners with Schaller locking minis (something I suggest doing). 

The strings I have on it now are 10-56 Ernie Balls (regular 7 set). 

Sound/Tone:     

Seeing as how this thing is equipped w/ a coil-tap, tone limitations are of no concern. Whatever ya want, itll do it. The mahogany body supplies nice warmth to all the sounds. Its warmer & fuller than all my other guitars. I usually like a nice heavy distortion sound and an extremely low chorus sound. 15/16ths of the time I plug straight into my Behringer GMX-210 w/ nothing else. Other times I use effects and so on from my Mackie Tracktion 2 program (a very kick ass program). 

Lately, Ive been playing all the 7 string/ B tuned songs I havent gotten to play until now (Fear Factory, Scar Symmetry, Type O Negative, etc.). Hell, Ive even been playin Megadeths Gears of War (which is in E standard) on the thing. The Duncan Design pups are pretty nice, not as nice as an EMG-707 or real SDs, but still pretty damn cool. They suit me just fine. Pinch and Natural Harmonics ring loud & proud. 

All of the notes ring nice and clear w/ minimal fret-buzz. I put some foam behind the nut, but I apparently dont have enough on the bass side. It doesnt bother me though; I actually like a little fret-buzz (but just a little). 

For fun, Ive dropped the B string to A a couple times to play some Obsolete/Digimortal era FF & Brujeria. It holds nicely. I even went to F# to try my hand at some Meshuggah riffs (need thicker strings for that). 

Feel:    and a 1/2 

The baritone part didnt really throw me off that much. I had the chance to play a C-7 Hellraiser during the Holiday season, so I got a good feel for the 26.5 length before touching this thing. The neck thickness is noticeable, but I got used to it pretty quick. I do 2 note power chords w/ my index and pinkie fingers (plus I suppose I have fairly big hands), so it plays very fast for me. Three fingered power chords, along w/ any other chord, are easy to pull off once one gets used to the neck. Higher fret access was a bit difficult at first since the bolt-on joint is bigger than what Im used to. But, its getting easier with practice. 

The arch-top felt a bit odd , but after a while I got pretty used to it. Its also just a bit heavier than any of my other guitars, but thats not a big deal now (plus, exercise is good to the soul). 

Overall Construction Quality:   and 3/4

The guitar was not used, but it had a chip near the bottom strap button and some dings on the side of the fretboard. I guess it must have been dropped at one of the factories or the store or something. Either way, the Guitar Center assistant manager dropped $100 off the MSRP (which was $429.99). The chip isnt in a spot that is seen very often, and the fretboard dings dont affect playability at all, so these things dont really bother me. No dings at all would have been nice, but who can argue with getting $100 bucks off!? Everything else is just beautiful. From the beautifully cut arched-top, to the flame, to the gorgeous abalone inlays. 

The only thing about the stock material that didnt appeal to me were the Schecter tuners. But an order through Warmoths new E-Store for some Schaller locking minis made this thing a beautiful piece of art work. 

----------------------------------------

I think that about covers it. If anyone is thinking about getting this guitar, I say go for it. The mahogany body & extended scale together are just superb. The Schecter Gryphon 7 has impressed me so much that Im going to consider Schecter first for another 7 before any company (new or used). 

Here's a pic. I've posted it before (and it's in the photo gallery), but here it is anyway. 








Well, there ya go. Later folks.


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 27, 2007)

I remember playin one in guitar center and i personally thought it was one of the greatest 7s made by Schecter. Not cheaply made, and the stock pickups in it totally pwned my stocks in my RG7321. I ran it through my 6505plus then a Mesa oversize with v30s and this thing fuckin pwned. I swore to god i was in a sound booth.

mad props for gettin it bro.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 27, 2007)

MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 27, 2007)

Those are pretty awesome, they totally destroy the 7321 and Damien


----------



## Volsung (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup, this thing still impresses me. I love playing it. 

I was very close to just getting an RG-7321, but I have to thank the GC Assistant Manager said he had this in the store. Like you said D-EJ915, it destroyes the 7321.

As far as more picks, I don't have a digital camera, and I don't like borrowing one either. We'll see though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 27, 2007)

thats a beauty, the body color and wood grain match my 007 elite perfectly, i absolutly love my schecter, i think it kicks tons of ibbys asses, i love the neck and everything, thats a great pick up man


----------



## playstopause (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, looks killer... I demand more pics too! (please... )


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 27, 2007)

Man, that guitar looks sweet!


----------



## Volsung (Mar 28, 2007)

Well...there are 2 other pics in the photo gallery, nothin' special, but they're there. If I take any more pics, I'll put em' in the photo gallery on this site (patients is a virtue )

Thanks for the complements on the guitar folks.


----------



## Tombinator (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought it was a 25.5" scale, atleast that what was advertised at GC.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tombinator said:


> I thought it was a 25.5" scale, atleast that what was advertised at GC.


the Gryphon is 26.5"


----------



## jalan (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn it! I just bought a Schecter Damien cuz I wanted a cheap 7 with a longer scale, but if I'd known about this model... 

How long has this been around? I just checked the GC website and the only Gryphon they had was a 6-string... Can you post a link where to buy?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 24, 2007)

you can only buy it in-store at Guitar Center


----------



## jalan (Apr 24, 2007)

Bizarre. Wish I knew the logic behind that decision...

We just got a GC in town a couple months ago, but I haven't seen one there. Do you know if they can order one or is it totally luck of the draw for which stores happen to carry them?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 24, 2007)

jalan said:


> Bizarre. Wish I knew the logic behind that decision...
> 
> We just got a GC in town a couple months ago, but I haven't seen one there. Do you know if they can order one or is it totally luck of the draw for which stores happen to carry them?


you can order them, the logic is clear? Guitar Center gets special models that they want, they have the Gryphons and the Raider.


----------



## jalan (Apr 24, 2007)

In terms of the logic, I just wonder why not sell them on their site? They're only losing sales by not making them available online (not every city has a GC). Take me for example: I checked their site and didn't see it (not even mentioned as 'available at your local GC'), so I purchased a different guitar from another retailer. 

Anyway, I'll check with my local GC about availability. Be interested to hear what they have to say... Thanks for the info.


----------



## x178x (Jun 25, 2007)

I liked this interview a lot, the Schecter Gryphon 7 is my first, and only seven as well.

The only problem with the review is the scale length... I believe it's 25.5. I remember always being annoyed because the scale length on most other Schecter 7's is 26.5, and I always wanted that extra inch.

Buuuuut, I could be wrong.

Shoot... that wasn't the review I made.


----------



## Tonifreakshow (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a Gryphon 6 and I love it. I bought before the 7s came out.I havn't seen a 7 with as nice of top as I have or I would trade it in. I love the pickups too. The best stock pick ups I've ever played . Schecters are the shit!


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for the review! I didn't know they had a 7-string version of the Gryphon...

I've played the 6-string Gryphon and thought it was tits.


----------



## bowls (Dec 7, 2007)

glad to read all of the positive comments in this thread  

i just nabbed a schecter gryphon 7 in excellent condition yesterday for $250 (pictured below)

i am new to 7-string's and have never even played on one, though i have always wanted one. i am thrilled and await in anticipation for it to arrive! it is translucent black, has seymour duncan's, etc.

i am interested in hearing more about the "coil tapping"?


----------

